# Are cherries tolerant of 0 KH?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I read that KH for cherries can be 0-14 but some people say that it should be somewhere in the middle and not at the extremes. My water currently is at 0 dkh and my pH is 6.4-6.5 (after being lowered from 6.8 (tap) from fluval stratum). I do have crushed coral but I don't want to raise my pH any higher because eventually I want to keep crystals which need the lower pH. So should I raise the kH or is it fine as is for cherries?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be more concerned about the GH if you're doing constant water changes (to prevent PH swings). You'll may find that your GH is 0 as well, which will lead to molting problems amongst other hardships for the dwarves.

- Chris


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I added seachem equilibrium prior and my GH is at 10 dGH. I know that they need a minimum of 4 dGH to molt properly. So should I leave my KH alone then?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I buffered my PH with crushed coral, and it rose to around 6.7-6.8 and the CBS\CRS colonies thrived just fine.

If you're doing frequent water changes and not adding co2, you're PH shouldn't crash, so it wouldn't be as much of an issue.


----------

